# Creacion de un hexapodo



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Necesito su ayuda para la creacion de un hexapodo
hasta ahora llevo algunas cosas y tengo varias ideas
mis ideas son:

-quiero que el hexapodo sea los mas autonomo posible
estoy utilizando microcotroladores 16f877a

-Sus caracteristicas son
sensor de luz (LDR) su funcionamiento es que cuando no detecte luz encienda unas luces(leds)
sensor de temperatura (LM35) que de la temperatura en un LCD de 2x16
LCD que muestre pasos, temperatura, estado de bateria, mensajes
sensores infrarojos y ultrasonicos para detectar obstaculos
comunicacion PC-PIC por los puertos series

espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

Neokdevil dijo:
			
		

> espero que me puedan ayudar



¿En que exactamente?


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola Hemp!
pues necesito ayuda en la programacion
desde el manejo de servomotores hasta el manejo de LCD
apenas estoy iniciando a programar pero ya se algunas cosas
pero mi duda es que lenguaje uso si c, basic o assemble


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

Neokdevil dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hemp!
> pues necesito ayuda en la programacion
> desde el manejo de servomotores hasta el manejo de LCD
> apenas estoy iniciando a programar pero ya se algunas cosas
> pero mi duda es que lenguaje uso si c, basic o assemble



Pues yo mucho de programacion como que no, pero me da que has ido a exponer una duda un tanto jodida; C vale para todo, linux, windows, GBA, DS PSP, PIC, Atmel, desde un reloj a un superordenador. De basic ni guarra, y assambler te va a dar un control total, mas tacito y sin errores de traduccion, pero a costa de picar codigo y rayarse un poco mas la vida, todo lo demas son tutoriales y horas de experimentacion en casa.

Mas no te puedo decir.


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

yo estaba pensando usar assamble
porque tengo mas control y ocupa menos memoria
pero todavia no le entiendo bien
primero quiero empezar por lo basico que es manejo de servomotores que son 18
si tienen alguna sugerencia


----------



## pic-man (Dic 26, 2008)

Sobre el lenguaje tu utiliza el lenguaje que domines mas ya que sera con el que trabajes mas facil y mas comodo. Ese hexapodo parece un proyecto complejo, me gustaria ver como se desarrolla aunque no creo que pueda ayudar mucho. 

Si decides programar en ensamblador te puedo ayudar con mucho gusto, aunque de servomotores no se nada.


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola pic-man!
gracias por tu ayuda
y si me gustaria que me ayudaras
los servomotores se manejan con un pwm
pero no se como posicionarlo en un angulo de 0°
despues 90° y 180°
estaba pensando usar interrupciones


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2008)

que es un hexapodo ?


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola fernandob!
un hexapod es un robot tipo insecto
aqui una imagen


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 26, 2008)

La verdad es que tenés todo un desafio de ingeniería por delante


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

Hoooooola Moyano Jonathan!
tienes razon es todo un desafio de ingenieria
pero espero poder lograrlo con su ayuda
ya que este foro me ha dado mucha imformacion

un saludo a todos los del foro!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 26, 2008)

por supuesto que cuentas con nuestra ayuda.

Como pedías ayuda con los servos, pues acá la tenés: son 2 ejemplos de control que hacen lo que vos necesitabas , es decir posicionar el servo en 0 90 y 180°


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 26, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda Moyano Jonathan
voy a estudiar los codigos fuentes

acabo de ver en un tema sobre la idea de un kernel
en un pic
mi duda es cren que podria usar ese kernel para el hexapod

y gracias a todos

http://www.araguaney.loquequierasya.com/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 26, 2008)

lo del kernel creo que sería una idea excelente


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

Neokdevil dijo:
			
		

> Hola fernandob!
> un hexapod es un robot tipo insecto
> aqui una imagen



Si consigues que se parezca a esto:





y estas dispuesto a usar un sistema neumatico en vez de motores PAP me meto a ciegas.


----------



## Neokdevil (Ene 3, 2009)

jejeje
esta chido el hexapodo
pero voy a usar servomotores (no hay dinero para sistema neumatico)
pero todavia no se muy bien
alguna sugerencia


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 4, 2009)

sería lo mejor que usaras servos, ya que su control es más exacto. La verdad lo del kernel me dejó intrigado... me gustaría saber si ya tenés algún diseño mecánico del robot o por lo menos de las patas ? que es un tema bastante jodido. La electrónica a a ser lo que menos te  va a costar.


----------



## Neokdevil (Ene 4, 2009)

el diseño del hexapodo ya lo tengo mas o menos
no hay tanto problema por ahora
estoy utilizado 2 servo hitec hs-322hd
para hacer pruebas pero voy a utilizar 18 servos
y el kernel ya tambien estoy haciendo pruebas
pero lo que me falla es el movimiento de las patas 
que secuencia lleva


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 4, 2009)

La secuencia es muy simple... siempre se mueven las 2 patas de los extremos de un lado y la del centro del otro... para el siguiente paso haces lo mismo pero con las otras patas..


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 4, 2009)

jejejeje, se ve muy interesante esté tema, lo seguiré y si puedo contribuiré.
Se llama hexapodo, por sus 6 (hexa) patas.
Saludos NeokDevil y a todos los demás.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 5, 2009)

Para mi... el movimiento de los 18 servos tendría que ser una secuencia para que las patas tengan sincronía entre si y el hexapodo no patine ni tenga movimientos herráticos.

PD: Como proyecto de principio de año , tengo pensado hacer un robot tipo Monty.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

segun vi en youtube son varias secuencias segun el tipo de movimiento que quieras lograr.... avanzar un paso, retroceder un paso, girar, moverte en X, Y o Z, avanzar en diagonal... etc... mas bien seria ir identificando uno por uno y programarlos en una rituna individual que solo sea llamada por el programa de control para lograr el movimiento


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 5, 2009)

por que el eje Z? con el eje x y planteando una función de rectas se podría mover en diagonal.


----------



## Neokdevil (Ene 11, 2009)

el movimiento del hexapodo es de 2 patas de un lado y una del otro, me parece que la de en medio sirve como soporte
o como es?


----------



## Guest (Ene 11, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> La secuencia es muy simple... siempre se mueven las 2 patas de los extremos de un lado y la del centro del otro... para el siguiente paso haces lo mismo pero con las otras patas..



Hay una cosa que es tipica española, la cria del caballo andaluz, es una veriedad unica en el mundo, como el caballo arabe por ejemplo, esto es algo que sabe todo español. Lo que supongo que tambien sabran es que la cria de estos caballos no es para nada baladi, sobre todo se les enseña a "andar", y si con 4 patas tienen unos cuantos pasos y unos cuantos trotes... con 6 ni te cuento.

De simple nada, un algoritmo repetitivo lo puede hacer desplazarse pero no caminar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 11, 2009)

Un hexapodo puede hacer muchas cosas gracias a las 6 patas.... aqui hay unos ejemplos:

YouTube - Hexapod MSR-H01 Test 2


----------



## Neokdevil (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola a todos!
perdon por la ausencia
pero eh estado trabajando en el hexapodo
pero aun no puedo terminarlo
la rutinas de las patas me falla


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2009)

La tenés hecha tu rutina ya, si es asi posteala y las vemos. En la inmagen hexo-d-gait.gif que pusiste más arriba me parece que el dibujito habla por si solo. Aunque si vemos el código va a ser mejor.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 27, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Un hexapodo puede hacer muchas cosas gracias a las 6 patas.... aqui hay unos ejemplos:



cierto, pero yo no veo que ande, mas bién parece una araña bailando...

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 27, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    mientras no llegue alguien con un insecticida o un matamoscas...


----------



## jhonwuis (Mar 8, 2010)

hola me gustaria que me dieras informacion sobre el movimiento de los servos 0-45, 0-90 lo del pwm.
muchas gracias


----------



## maritenz (May 7, 2010)

aca tenes uno
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/


----------

